# Oil Pressure Light



## Mpower9788 (Oct 5, 2008)

Warning, this is going to be a long post.
I recently acquired a 2003 Passat 4motion with the 30v V6 for cheap hoping to put some money into it and flip for a profit. The car had its oil pan ripped off by an older women and then was turned off seconds later. Towed to the dealership, pan replace. Road Tested a few times with no problems and was then picked up by the lady again. 20 minutes down the road, oil pressure message comes up on the display center. She pulls over gets the car towed back to the same dealership, now they say the car needs an engine. At this point I take ownership of the car. Its super clean, just had its 100k service done with the t-belt and such. I tryed changing the oil pressure switch for **** and giggles but that didn't help. The oil message doesn't show up until the car is running for a while, leading me to think it may be bearings (I really hope not). My other thoughts have been that the oil pump is all clogged up from debris when the oil pan got bashed, and it took till after those road tests to clog it up. Also heard they have instrument cluster issues? Id be greatful for any suggestions I need to get this this straightened out so I can make some profit off of it.
Pictures to show why I bought it:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pressure Light (Mpower9788)*

Either:
1. Your oil pump is gummed up or worn
2. The sump screen and/or pickup is/are dirty/clogged
3. There is excessive bearing clearance... somewhere


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Oil Pressure Light (Mpower9788)*

I have had the identical problem. Try this if you want to check for 
damaged rod or main bearings. Remove the oil filter and carefully cut it apart. I use a special 
oil filter slicer that doesn't leave any metal debris. Look carefully at the oil filter paper for small particles. If you see them then the engine probably has damaged bearings.


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pressure Light ()*


_Quote, originally posted by ** »_Either:
1. Your oil pump is gummed up or worn
2. The sump screen and/or pickup is/are dirty/clogged
3. There is excessive bearing clearance... somewhere

4. The filter used is plugged and has no bypass. I would drain/change oil and filter.
If the bearings are shot, running it a bit after the oil change won't make it any worse.


----------



## Mpower9788 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, the oil has been changed a couple times since ive owned it cause we thought we may be running the wrong oil.
I figure if it was a bearing problem, the engine would not run near as well as it does.
Im probably just got to purchase a pump and sump seeing as that was my gut feeling initially


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (Mpower9788)*

The engine will still run right with moderately damaged bearings.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (Mpower9788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Badore* »_The engine will still run right with moderately damaged bearings. 

^ X2


----------



## Mpower9788 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (Peter Badore)*

Hmm alright, everytime ive had bearing problems there was all sorts of noises but ill keep that in mind.
Do you think the best move is to go for the oil pump first?


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (Mpower9788)*

Inspect the oil pick up screen when you take the pan off. If it is clear, then check the oil pump for signs of internal wear.
Since you have the pan off, you may as well change the main bearings from below.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *litesleeper* »_Since you have the pan off, you may as well change the main bearings from below.

...or at least measure the clearance. Can you get at the upper shells without dropping the crank? I've never seen the bottom end of a 30V.


----------



## Mpower9788 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ()*

I'd also like to know that


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (litesleeper)*

The connecting rod bearings will probably show the most distress.


----------



## Mpower9788 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (Peter Badore)*

I agree with that statement, where would be the cheapest place to buy the rod and main bearings? I have already ordered the oil pump.


----------



## Mpower9788 (Oct 5, 2008)

And can I do the bearings from underneath the car. I have a lift at my house.


----------

